# Import from south Africa



## clayboyuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Would any one know away or know any one that imports snakes from south Africa as I have immigrated to the uk 7 years back but still own a 12ft Burmese python and would like her to be sent over here as she is part of the family 

Any help would be appreciated thanks :2thumb:


----------



## clayboyuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Any one


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Speak to an agent like James Cargo.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Drop me a Pm and i can put you in touch with a few people, who if you covered the extra costs im sure would be happy to add it to their shipments. 

Jay


----------

